

Traveling Ruby 20150210: smaller, supports Ruby 2.2, Windows - jonathanwallace
http://blog.phusion.nl/2015/02/09/traveling-ruby-20150210-smaller-supports-ruby-2-2-windows/

======
lucaspiller
I'm in the process of moving a load of ancient (Rails 1 & 2) apps to new
servers. It's a nightmare because these are running on Ruby 1.8.4 and Ruby
1.8.6 which doesn't even run properly on the latest versions of Linux and OS
X. There's also dependency issues, the mysql gem won't compile against recent
versions of MySQL, and the same with rmagick... That combined with the not-so-
strict development practices of 8 years ago has given me many headaches over
the last month. Imaging the machines is an option, but we'd rather avoid
having to deal with another shellshock situation so decided to put them on new
VMs.

This looks very interesting... What's the support like with Rails apps? If
we'd had something like this it would have been a breeze (assuming it is 100%
self contained like Go applications).

~~~
amalag
I had the best success with Jruby for Rails 2 apps. Makes moving between
windows and linux pretty easy.

------
tkho
I work in a mainly Python + JVM environment, and this has been very useful in
deploying a Rails-based distributed build system
([https://github.com/square/kochiku](https://github.com/square/kochiku)) in
our environment.

It’s super easy to build essentially static multi-platform tarballs—on my
Mac—that just work in our Linux production environment.

------
ryanmarsh
Ruby on Windows is hell and it isn't Ruby's fault. I finally ditched a project
I had written with Ruby on Windows and opted for Node which has fewer problems
compiling native modules. Ruby out of the box runs fine, trying to get thin or
Nokogiri to build was worse than trying to get X.org configured to work with
vendor video drivers on linux in the 90's

~~~
FooBarWidget
How did Node.js solve compilation problems on Windows? Doesn't Node.js suffer
from the same problems? Do they provide a devkit that includes a compiler or
something?

~~~
ryanmarsh
i don't know how Node does it better but I have compiled several native
extensions on windows just fine. I think the difference is people about
Windows in the node community.

------
jgmmo
Sounds great. Looking forward to trying it out.

The rb_to_exe never worked that great for me. I also tried Ocra, which works
ok -- but the packages end up enormous.

------
randiantech
looks cool, but why not use docker instead?

~~~
eropple
Why would Docker be appropriate? It's not a substitute for running code on-
host, and without boot2docker Windows and OS X don't support it anyway.

